# Newbie Built-in



## seatofmypants (Feb 24, 2010)

Here are some pictures of a built-in I recently completed. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks great!
So, it looks like it just inside the front door? One section per family member? 

What's it made of, how many sections did you build it in? How'd you hinge the bench seat....


----------



## seatofmypants (Feb 24, 2010)

wletson said:


> Looks great!
> So, it looks like it just inside the front door? One section per family member?
> 
> What's it made of, how many sections did you build it in? How'd you hinge the bench seat....


 
The built-in sets at the end of a hall at that garage door. There are four family members, but I honestly do not know if they intended to have one for each, to be honest. The entire cabinet is made of solid cherry including the back (83" x 68"). The stiles were all pocket screwed and pluged so that the face was mark free. The customer ended up requesting Minwax Red Chestnut stain, I personally was hoping for a more natural finish, but the customer is alway right. The entire cabinet was 9' tall and built in two sections. The bottom bench was 30" deep and the top ended up at 14" deep. Lastly, the bench was hinged with anti slam spring hinges that open to around 75-80 degrees to keep from damaging the stiles. The whole built-in weighed around 400lbs, and used around 250 bf of cherry.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

nice work.

I like the colour of the wood. Is the rest of the trim in the house the same?


----------



## seatofmypants (Feb 24, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> nice work.
> 
> I like the colour of the wood. Is the rest of the trim in the house the same?


 they have an entertainment center that is a close match.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

That top shelf looks too close to the top arch. Did they request the specific spacing between shelves? 
(sorry, not trying to be critical, just wondering)


----------



## seatofmypants (Feb 24, 2010)

wletson said:


> That top shelf looks too close to the top arch. Did they request the specific spacing between shelves?
> (sorry, not trying to be critical, just wondering)


 That's ok. I thought the same thing. It was built as per the signed drawings. But, one thing to remember that shelf is nearly 8 feet off the ground, it isnt very functional at all, the second shelf is going to be of much more function. They said that the stuff that ended up in the top wouldn't be moved that much, and after standing there looking up at it, I understand.


----------

